# Trade land for...



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Found this on Craigslist
http://springfield.craigslist.org/bar/2339948487.html

land near Horseshoe Bend Ar.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Run on sentence-----lol


Now this is a case where I would really check out the neighbors and the title!!!

:shocked:


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I should hope so! Although I do know people living in that area. It is from steep to rolling, clear to heavily brushy or timbered.
But no one should buy without seeing!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Waiting Falcon said:


> I should hope so! Although I do know people living in that area. It is from steep to rolling, clear to heavily brushy or timbered.
> But no one should buy without seeing!


Also, town may not let you build on such a small lot - most places require a certain amount of road frontage too.?


----------

